# What cinch do you like best for western pleasure riding?



## ZippoNDixon (Jul 20, 2009)

My preference would be a neoprene (which is basically rubber, right?). I've never had it rub or cause harm underneath, and it is very easy to clean!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Weaver Neoprene Smart Cinch.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

I was lookin' at a Neoprene cinch the other day. I'm thinking of tryin' one out.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I've got a weaver neoprene smart cinch, just like Tennesee ;D It stays put. That's why I use it. You dont have to cinch as tightly because it won't slip. Otherwise, I do like a mohair string roper style cinch. seems to work just about as well.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I seem to have bad luck with neoprene. So I use felt. I've never tried mohair, though it looks very comfortable! I like that felt is soft and it has some give and cushion. Not saying neoprene doesn't, I would like to think that felt is softer, therefore more comfortable. That's all.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a mohair Weaver SmartCinch, and I love it! It breathes wonderfully, I can ride for ages and my horse barely sweats up under it. The SmartCinch buckle just plain makes life easier, ha ha. The thing is that it's tricky to keep clean and hair free, but that's kind of the nature of a mohair cinch. I like the neoprene cinches, they really stay put, but in my experience the horses really sweat up under them.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Scoutrider said:


> but in my experience the horses really sweat up under them.


That's what I worry about too.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you ever worn a wet suit? If you have, that's the same, in my eyes, as using a neoprene cinch. It looks worse than it is.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Qtswede said:


> Have you ever worn a wet suit? If you have, that's the same, in my eyes, as using a neoprene cinch. It looks worse than it is.


No, actually I haven't. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Neoprene. Plus, I think it looks better in the show ring. I use them for everything though -- I really love them.


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Neoprene. Plus, I think it looks better in the show ring. I use them for everything though -- I really love them.


 
That's what I think too, they just look so much better. I have one on my show saddle as well as my riding saddle. I don't really think they make the horse sweat anymore than any other kind of cinch though. Neoprene is definitely my choice.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Boils down to what the horse can handle. None of my horses will tolerate neoprene cinches.

I use mohair, hospital felt and standard string. My favorite is the hospital felt. Washes very nicely in the machine or with a power washer.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

mls said:


> My favorite is the hospital felt. Washes very nicely in the machine or with a power washer.


I've never heard of hospital felt cinches. Could you provide a link for one? Thanks.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

You can google hospital felt cinch -


Ultra Cinch Roper w/Hospital Felt (Equine - Horse Tack Supplies - Saddle Accessories - Cinches)


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a wool cinch


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Fleece/fake wool Smart Cinch for Western, White fleece Elastic for English, and Canvas with leather ribbing for Australian.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

My cinch is real wool


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We use both neoprene and felt cinches. They both provide good grip without having to tighten them too much, don't chafe our mares like string cinches, and they appear to sweat about the same with either one.


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

I use my felt smart cinch for everything I do in my western saddle. I don't think I could go back to using a non smart cinch after having it for so long.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Right now I'm using a white felt cinch that came with the new saddle, like this one. Fabtron Brand White Felt Western Cinch

I had one of these
NewBreed Western Cinch - Horse.com and tried it, but it doesn't seem to grip him enough. The saddle seemed to slip more. 

So I went back to the felt.


----------



## luvmytrakehner (Aug 7, 2009)

neoprene, and mohair work great! NO CHEEZY STUFF AND NO ROPE CINCHES!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I may be the odd one out here but I just don't like the way that neoprene looks. I don't know why. I always used the mohair or string roping cinches when I was growing up and sometimes had a horse get galled from them. When I finally got old enough to buy my own stuff, I started experimenting. I have tried pretty much everything except neoprene and leather. Just recently, I had a felt cinch but it got worn and the felt started to separate from the foam filler in the middle so now I have a merino wool roping cinch and I really like it so far.

Professional's Choice - Western Products - RCM


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Just recently, I had a felt cinch but it got worn and the felt started to separate from the foam filler in the middle so now I have a merino wool roping cinch and I really like it so far.
> 
> Professional's Choice - Western Products - RCM


I like the looks of that one. Looks comfy for the horse too.


Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Smart Cinch by Weaver here. So easy._


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I never use those thin nylon ones a lot of people do; I either use soft leather/suede or that cotten material


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

luvmytrakehner said:


> neoprene, and mohair work great! NO CHEEZY STUFF AND NO ROPE CINCHES!!!


 
I know, I HATE those rope cinches!


----------

